# does anyone know if 17" bbs rs center caps are the same as 16" bbs rs caps?



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

so i have a set of bbs 16" rs's and theirs a guy selling a set of caps, plates etc etc from a set of 17" rs's anyone know if these are compatible?










_Modified by A2sHAVeddubber at 5:56 PM 5-21-2006_


----------



## jetrocVR616V (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: does anyone know if 17" bbs rs center caps are the same as 16" bbs rs caps? (A2sHAVeddubber)*

It is hard to say for sure.
The center nuts on the 301's have the same thread size as the center nuts on the 003's and the 001's
But the outer rings on the 301's are the same diameter as the larger hub threaded wheels.
I have a set of 17 inch RS's that have the larger center nut thread size, just like the GM and Porsche 16 inch RS's I have.
Just have him measure them for you.
Part numbers do not always help either. Trust me. I have 8 center nuts with the same part number, but the 4 are the smaller thread and 4 are the larger thread.


----------

